# 1st race ? about gravel and potholes



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm doing my first race ever this weekend. It's a winding 44 mile two lap race through the hills of central illinois. I had the chance to drive the course last weekend and was a bit surprised by a stretch of road with several large potholls and at least two 90 degree turns at the bottom of a small hill with considerable gravel at the inside half of the turn. By all accounts this is one of the better road races in the St. Louis area, so this may be normal just something I had not anticipated. Having read about all I can in this forum getting mentally prepared for this first race, and determining what will be expected of me, I hear a reoccuring message of "ride a consistent line and hold your line in a turn". My question is if I'm in the pack (and haven't been dropped yet) what should I expect as I approach these obstacles. As a newbe do I warn of the upcoming gravel (which will come up on the leader very quickly after cresting a small hill) or just chose a line that allows me to avoid it.The potholes will be much more visible so I am not as concerned about those but they too can present a problem for those (probably me) at the back of the pack as others may swerve to miss them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely warn others. Pre-race, the race organizers may sweep the corners, or post marshalls to warn riders.


----------

